# Need help identifying this knife!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I went to a wedding this past weekend, and I received this knife as a gift from the groom for being his best man.
all I know about this knife is that it was hand crafted from a horse shoe. the only markings are on the blade that read "Red Knives"
Does anyone know anything bout these? I couldn't find any info online!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Not an actual horseshoe but a horseshoe rasp. Much better steel.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Good to know, cheers!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

so basically a file for shoes?!?! Still a very cool knife!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I just know its AWESOME.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Yup, I would say a rasp as well. I am guessin it is handmade by a custom guy. Very nice lookin.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

very beautiful! your friend has class!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Most definitely a coarse rasp blank. The triangle pattern gives it away. That is indeed high quality steel. It will be tougher to sharpen when the time comes, but it should hold a great edge.
Full tang and beautiful handle... a very nice custom knife you have there.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

GTGallop is right. Good rasps and files are very excellent steel. I keep my worn out files and make chisels from them. They are a cast iron bitch to work unless you soften the steel first. Then you have to re-temper it once it is shaped.

That is a one-of-a-kind classic knife.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't want to let a good knife go to waste, I was thinking it will make a good skinning knife!, what do you guys think?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The shape looks good for skinning.


----------

